# Blasc ist ein Witz !



## Evilthing (18. November 2007)

So..nach 4 oder 5 Wochen die ich nun Blasc / Profiler benutze hier mein Urteil:

Das teil ist ein reiner Witz !!!!

Warum ? Nun:

Es wird nach dem "Zufallsprinzip" geupdatet..wenn überhaupt...

Bosskills werden mal nicht gewertet oder einfach wieder rausgenommen ( Ohne Änderungen vorzunehmen oder irgendwas Neuinstallieren)

Im allgemeinen taugt das Teil absolut NICHTS !

Aus diesem Grund: Schmeisst es raus und spart euch Bandbreite und Arbeitspeicher. !!!


----------



## it's magic (19. November 2007)

hab mit meiner gilde am wochenende kara gecleart aber nur der prinz wird angezeigt und ich hatte blasc die ganze zeit laufen

scheiße is das -.-


----------



## Tikume (19. November 2007)

Interessant ist allerdings dass der TE vor einer Woche praktisch exakt denselben text gepostet hatte nur dass es dort um Chars ging, was die Annahme eines Trollversuchs doch nahe legt.


----------



## CreaTeX (19. November 2007)

Sicher ist Blascrafter nicht immer 100 % zuverlässig. Aber es ist ein super Tool und ich + weitere Leute nutzen das Programm sehr gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kennt jemand Alternativen? nein! Also meckert net und macht es besser, wenn ihr es könnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also buffed Team, ignoriert einfach solche Meinungen vom Themenstarter. Ihr macht super Arbeit - weiter so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz CreaTeX


----------



## arieos (19. November 2007)

oh ja .. es gibt alternativen .. aber, naja ... der Curse updater hats ca. 10 min. bei mir ausgehalten .. und der Rest ist mal richtig mist. xchar .. toll .. wenn man sich da anmeldet, bekommt man eine "Willkommens" Email  von einem 12 Jährigen Jugendlichen mit nicht twenig Pickeln, der sich Realmleiter nennt .. omg .. 

Ich kenn blasc schon seit anno dazumal .. da gabs nur die blasc seite und das Forum. Es war die langsamste Datenbank der Welt und sie Seite war 5 Tage die Woche nicht zu erreichen .... und wo sind wir jetzt gelandet nach den Jahren ? Genau hier. Tolle Comunity, ein Redaktions und Entwickler Team, welches sich auch wirklich unters Volk mischt. 

Toll.


----------



## Evilthing (19. November 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Interessant ist allerdings dass der TE vor einer Woche praktisch exakt denselben text gepostet hatte nur dass es dort um Chars ging, was die Annahme eines Trollversuchs doch nahe legt.



Nein, da muß ich dich leider enttäuschen.

Du solltest es eher als aufmerksamer Leser so deuten:

Der TE hat vor einer Woche sich darüber beschwert das der Blasc müllig läuft- wunderlicherweise wurde dann doch mal was aktualisiert. Dann hat der TE in seiner "mybuffed" Seite in der Vorstellung eingetragen " Wann gibt es endlich eine funktionierende Version ?"

1 Woche später hat der mittlerweile sehr frustrierte TE diesen Thread eröffnet.

So siehts nämlich aus !

Das diese VC20 Software nicht zu der schnellsten gehört,ist eine Sache,mit der man zur Not ja noch leben könnte. Das dieses "Super-1A-Hyper-Hyper Programm" aber willkürlich Bosse entfernt die schon gelegt waren, ist unter aller Kanone.

Aber ich denke mal, du gehörst zu der Kategorie "pro-Poster" in der Hoffnung dir einen Admin-Posten erschleichen zu können ? - Nun, da du mir ja "trolling" unterstellst, kann ich dir ja auch " Forums-Stiefelleckerei" unterstellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Bemerkst du was ?


----------



## Tikume (19. November 2007)

Evilthing schrieb:


> Das diese VC20 Software nicht zu der schnellsten gehört,ist eine Sache,mit der man zur Not ja noch leben könnte. Das dieses "Super-1A-Hyper-Hyper Programm" aber willkürlich Bosse entfernt die schon gelegt waren, ist unter aller Kanone.



Du könntest ja dein Geld zurückfordern. Oder alternativ über das Sprichwort "Der Ton macht die Musik" nachdenken.


----------



## sankti (19. November 2007)

Ich kann dazu nur sagen, daß ich bis auf einen nicht gewerteten Bosskill noch keinerlei Probleme mit der Blasc-Software hatte und die Daten jeweils 15 Min. nach beenden des Spiels jeweils auf dem neuesten Stand sind.
Von dem her, mein Urteil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashtera (19. November 2007)

Evilthing schrieb:


> Das diese VC20 Software nicht zu der schnellsten gehört,ist eine Sache,mit der man zur Not ja noch leben könnte. Das dieses "Super-1A-Hyper-Hyper Programm" aber willkürlich Bosse entfernt die schon gelegt waren, ist unter aller Kanone.



Jedes schei* Programm hat Bugs... selbst solche für die du Geld Zahlst... was beschwerst du dich denn? Der Boss-Kill-Zähler ist ein zusätzliches feature, was vieleicht noch ein bischen verbuggt ist, was denke ich auch keiner des Blasc-Teams beschtreiten würde... aber geb ihnen doch einfach die Zeit die Probleme zu beseitigen... immerhin machen sie das alles Gratis für uns...  Also... Entweder finde dich damit ab das es nunmal immer hier und da kleine Probleme geben wird, oder lass es sein...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


PS: Wenn das "Super-1A-Hyper-Hyper Programm", so scheiße ist wie du sagst, schreib dir dein eigenes... ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seamon (19. November 2007)

BLASC ist von der Idee her ein Spitzenprogramm. Es funktioniert nicht immer perfekt. BLASC ist kostenlos.

So.
Und wer nun über diese drei Aussagen mal nachdenkt, der wird zum Schluss kommen:

Meckern ja, ABER... erst selber besser machen oder aber was Nützliches dazu beisteuern.
"Wann läuft es endlich" nützt nix - schreibt lieber die Bugs auf, die euch auffallen... das nützt auch den Entwicklern etwas.

Abgesehen davon - gratis kriegen und meckern, was das Zeug hält. Das habe ich gerne.


----------



## Kindara (19. November 2007)

Die Bosskill Sache und auch der Charprofiler sind halt was, das es so im deutschprachigen Raum nicht nochmal gibt. Daher wird man auch mit dem oft unzuverlässigen Funktionieren (grad die Bosskills... mal doppelt gezählt, oft garnicht) leben müssen. Für den Profiler kann man ja immer noch gegen die WoW Armory abgleichen. 
Und wie schon mehrfach gesagt - das ganze ist grösstenteils kostenlos.


----------



## Alwynn (19. November 2007)

...öhm, BossKillCounter...

...als es ihn noch nicht gab, hat keiner danach gefragt...
...jetzt gibt es ihn, und jeder mault...

...der Alwynn


----------



## Necroll (19. November 2007)

man muss sich aber auch eingestehen, dass das proggi fehler hat.

ich habs erstmal runtergeschmissen bis dann wieder ne version kommt mit der man "arbeiten" kann.


----------



## Alwynn (19. November 2007)

Necroll schrieb:


> man muss sich aber auch eingestehen, dass das proggi fehler hat.



..ja sicher hats Fehler. Na und? Es ist kostenlos und niemand braucht es wirklich, ausser zum Posen natürlich.
Was mich an dieser Community ganz allgemein stört, ist diese Vollkasko-Mentalität, dieses ewige Gemaule über Nichtigkeiten. Anstatt das mal konstruktiv Kritik geübt wird, kommen so Bemerkungen wie: das Ding ist Scheisse...

...also wirklich... jm2c

...der Alwynn


----------



## Trisch (19. November 2007)

Zum einen muss ich sagen, der Ton macht die Musik. Zum anderen, so ungehobelt fand ich das Eingangsposting gar nicht, da gibts deutlich schlimmeres.

Ich höre hier immer, es ist kostenlos also beschwer dich nicht.

Dazu möchte ich sagen, wir die Comunity haben die Datenbank gefüllt, ohne uns wäre Blasc ein nettes Programm ohne Inhalt. Die Programierer von Blasc, die Buffed Mitarbeiter bekommen ein monatliches Salär für ihre Arbeit, von einer Firma die Geld verdient. Diese Firma verdient u.a. damit Geld weil sie einen guten Namen in Sachen deutschsprachiger wow Datenbank hat, na fällt euch was auf ?

Das Problem ist halt, kein Buffed Mitarbeiter wird hier verkünden, sorry wir bekommen diese Bugs nicht unter Kontrolle, lebt damit, oder uns ist die Datenbank inzwischen schnuppe, wir haben unseren Namen.


----------



## Tikume (19. November 2007)

Trisch schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt, kein Buffed Mitarbeiter wird hier verkünden, sorry wir bekommen diese Bugs nicht unter Kontrolle, lebt damit, oder uns ist die Datenbank inzwischen schnuppe, wir haben unseren Namen.



Dass der Bosskillcounter prinzipiell nicht unproblematisch zu erstellen ist, da er sich an den Textmeldungen im Chat orientiert, wurde auf jeden Fall in einem buffed Cast erwähnt.


----------



## ZAM (19. November 2007)

Trisch schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt, kein Buffed Mitarbeiter wird hier verkünden, sorry wir bekommen diese Bugs nicht unter Kontrolle, lebt damit, oder uns ist die Datenbank inzwischen schnuppe, wir haben unseren Namen.



Dazu gibt es auch keinen Grund. Es gibt bereits Stickys, die nicht nur aus Spaß an der Freude entstanden sind - in denen wir bereits mitteilen, warum wir nicht auf jeden Hilferuf persönlich antworten (mal abgesehen von dem Zeitaufwand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Nichts bleibt ungelesen - alles wird aufgenommen - darum gibt es auch Updates des Clients, Crafters, Profilers etc. Das ist nur Dank Eurer Hilfe möglich - so finden wir Fehler, die wir hier nicht nachvollziehen können, bzw. die bei uns nicht auftauchen. Aber seid bitte nicht enttäuscht, wenn wir nicht persönlich auf jede Anfrage antworten - schon garnicht wenn es zu neueröffneten Themen bereits (sogar auf der Startseite) Threads gibt.


----------



## Trisch (19. November 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aber seid bitte nicht enttäuscht, wenn wir nicht persönlich auf jede Anfrage antworten



Bim ich persönlich auch nicht, es ging mir hier eher um die vielen Antworten "es ist kostenlos also beschwer dich nicht" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimey (21. November 2007)

Trisch schrieb:


> Bim ich persönlich auch nicht, es ging mir hier eher um die vielen Antworten "es ist kostenlos also beschwer dich nicht"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das Tool is schon ne nette sache aber echt schade daß dauerhaft diverse Bosse nicht mitgezählt werden, das sieht dann schon komisch aus in der Übersicht :/


----------



## LittleFay (21. November 2007)

Grimey schrieb:


> Das Tool is schon ne nette sache aber echt schade daß dauerhaft diverse Bosse nicht mitgezählt werden, das sieht dann schon komisch aus in der Übersicht :/


 Irgendwann wird's schon funktionieren. Und selbst wenn nicht, ist es doch auch nicht tragisch... Ist halt eine ganz nette Spielerei, aber auch nicht wichtig.


----------



## schedy (23. November 2007)

ich geh jeden tag mind. eine heroische ini, habe alle bosse ausser ZH gelegt. wird nicht angezeigt, mein equip is auch fast komplett ein anderes. aber was solls ^^


----------



## KuZZo (23. November 2007)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...id=221498&#

sry 4 doppelpost ...


----------



## Venturi (26. November 2007)

Also ehrlich gesagt, dieser Bosscounter ist ne nette Idee, aber nur weil er nicht 100 funktioniert ist doch nicht gleich der komplette Client inklusive Crafter Mist.
Die Datenbank funktioniert immernoch Spitze, der Crafter auch. Ich nutze den Client weil ich mich daran beteiligen will das Spiel etwas zu erleichtern indem die Daten die ich sammle auch anderen zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Es hat mir viel Zeit erspart und nach frustrierender Suche nach bestimmten Gegenständen oder Bossen ist es manchmal das Licht am ende des Tunnels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und auch wenn die Buffedjungs damit Geld verdienen ändert es nichts daran, dass es kostenlos ist. Komplett auf die leichte Schulter können sie es ja nicht nehmen, wenn sie wirklich nur Müll produzieren ist der Name schneller wieder in der Versenkung verschwunden als er hochgekommen ist.
Warum verkündet man eigentlich im Buffed Forum das der Client ein Witz ist ... hier sind doch eh hauptsächlich Leute die das Ding benutzen, die können sich sicher ne eigene Meinung bilden.

Und als kleine Anlehnung an den Titel des Threads - Der Thread ist ein witz !


----------

